# DWA snake vet and insurance????????????????????



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

im in the process of applying for my dwa and ive been instructed to contact a dwa snake vet for some advice but im not sure of who is a dwa snake vet i only know of snake/reptile vets.

it says on my application about insurance, just wondering what sort of insurance i need, where i can get it from and ruffly how much it costs

any help appreciated


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PESKY said:


> im in the process of applying for my dwa and ive been instructed to contact a dwa snake vet for some advice but im not sure of who is a dwa snake vet i only know of snake/reptile vets.
> 
> it says on my application about insurance, just wondering what sort of insurance i need, where i can get it from and ruffly how much it costs
> 
> any help appreciated


Why contact vet? Do they mean you need to give a vet who will treat your DWA species if ill?

The latter is standard practice but other than having a place to go for treatment there is no point contacting a vet!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

well to cut a long story short im applying for my dwa for vipera berus. obviousley these arnt as dangerous as mamba's for example, he told me to contact a vet to ask what requirements id need to that particular species.

the reason being is i dont have a spare room for hots and to be honest im not after loads of them im just interested in vipera berus, i dont want to pay for my inspection then the vet come round and say no this isn't right and neither is this, so i was advised my my welfare officer to contact a dwa vet who is compitent to do inspectiosn and ask them what they would be looking for with regards to vipera berus

with reference to insurance, could anybody point me in the right direction for a company so i can get prices


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Your council sounds similar to mine. They haven't got a clue about DWA snakes, and have said that I require a vet to inspect the premises (with the local council), and that the vet would advise the council as to whether or not the premises is suitable for hots.

Whether you want 1 hot or loads of hots, if you don't have a spare room available, you may have problems getting a license. 

For insurance, you need public liability insurance, and you can get it through Exotics Direct. Doesn't cost a great deal, and I think you'll be looking at around £150 a year. Don't quote me on that though, it's just a figure from memory.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Demonlude said:


> Your council sounds similar to mine. They haven't got a clue about DWA snakes, and have said that I require a vet to inspect the premises (with the local council), and that the vet would advise the council as to whether or not the premises is suitable for hots.
> you hit the nail on the head, at first he said i didn't need a license for vipera berus which i corrected him on. like you, he basically said ask a vet i dont have a clue. great!
> 
> Whether you want 1 hot or loads of hots, if you don't have a spare room available, you may have problems getting a license.
> ...


thanks il have a search about that now


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

I phoned about 15 vets in my area, and they all said "no", as they didn't have the experience / confidence to certify it for me.

One vet was very helpful over the phone, and had obviously done visits before. Apparently she wants fort knox to be recreated in my house though :lol:

www.exoticdirect.co.uk

Give them a call and ask how much for public liability insurance for 1 venomous snake - it's a set amount no matter where you live.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

The best thing to do is speak to your council again and ask them for the contact details of the vet they will use for the inspection, give them a call and ask them direct, that way, when they do the inspection, everything will be to their requirements.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PESKY said:


> im in the process of applying for my dwa and ive been instructed to contact a dwa snake vet for some advice but im not sure of who is a dwa snake vet i only know of snake/reptile vets.
> 
> it says on my application about insurance, just wondering what sort of insurance i need, where i can get it from and ruffly how much it costs
> 
> any help appreciated


I hope you are trying to source Captive Bred and not wild caught (in any form).


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I hope you are trying to source Captive Bred and not wild caught (in any form).


Ironically, it's probably going to be much harder, legally, to buy CB berus than WC ones, due to the restrictions and burden of proof on any sale...


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Khaos said:


> Ironically, it's probably going to be much harder, legally, to buy CB berus than WC ones, due to the restrictions and burden of proof on any sale...


ive already got somewhere i can get a captive bred vipera berus from


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> I hope you are trying to source Captive Bred and not wild caught (in any form).


 
yep got one sorted already


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> The best thing to do is speak to your council again and ask them for the contact details of the vet they will use for the inspection, give them a call and ask them direct, that way, when they do the inspection, everything will be to their requirements.


 
i asked that but they said i couldn't ask the person they used for the inspection which annoyed me abit


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PESKY said:


> i asked that but they said i couldn't ask the person they used for the inspection which annoyed me abit


I think they are dicking you about.

Who is to say the vet is ok to make the assessments, in my experience most vets would have no idea and those that do are akin to Dick Turpin and will rob you blind for a hours visit and a load of bollocks advise


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

yeah i know that but unfortunately i cant give myself a license so ive gotta do it the way my welfare officer says, and the way he said is to get advise on a setup of a dwa trained vet and thats what im trying to do. so does nobody know a dwa trained snake vet? there must be someone who does what about all you dwa keepers if one of your snakes got ill would you just leave it? no well where do you take them? sorry buts its annoyin me as i cant progress without this info


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PESKY said:


> yeah i know that but unfortunately i cant give myself a license so ive gotta do it the way my welfare officer says, and the way he said is to get advise on a setup of a dwa trained vet and thats what im trying to do. so does nobody know a dwa trained snake vet? there must be someone who does what about all you dwa keepers if one of your snakes got ill would you just leave it? no well where do you take them? sorry buts its annoyin me as i cant progress without this info


where in the UK are you?

PM me if you like!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

There is one practise in York which will deal with hots. That said, I have no idea where you are.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If I remember rightly from posts outside this section, you at least used to be in Leeds?

You could try contacting Johanna Storm at International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK) for advice.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> If I remember rightly from posts outside this section, you at least used to be in Leeds?
> 
> You could try contacting Johanna Storm at International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK) for advice.


Might want to win the lotto before using them!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

if you tell us what area you are fom then perhaps you may get an answer, if you ar west mids staffordshire cheshire shropshire then you could allways use Chris Marshall, thats who did mine. but if you dont have a secure room you might have a bit of trouble, as once you have your licence you could then add any snake to it in theory. usually for a licence to be issued it must be ascape proof and for the perpose of keeping snakes/reptiles, a room that is used for other domestic activities is not suitable due to the potential risk.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you get the PM?


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> if you tell us what area you are fom then perhaps you may get an answer, if you ar west mids staffordshire cheshire shropshire then you could allways use Chris Marshall, thats who did mine. but if you dont have a secure room you might have a bit of trouble, as once you have your licence you could then add any snake to it in theory. usually for a licence to be issued it must be ascape proof and for the perpose of keeping snakes/reptiles, a room that is used for other domestic activities is not suitable due to the potential risk.


 
im from leeds. im pllaning on making a room within a room a such in the from of a lockable walk in cabinet that has double doors and then the rub behind runnered glass thats locked as well


----------

